# Finding a Job In New York



## serendipity83 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello

I'm a British citizen and out of work, I would very much like to relocate to New York . I've worked in accounts administration over the last 2.5 years after graduating with a BSc in Chemistry. I've also obtained the AAT accounting certificate. However, I would like to work in the financial district on Wall Street.
Given the current economic climate, is this faesible?
If so, what steps will I need to take to get there. My understanding is that I'll need to find a job first, in order to get a work permit. How should I go about sourcing recruiters who are willing to hire from abroad? Will things be more difficult given that my limited experience probably means that I can only get junior roles? If anyone has any advice to share with regards to me relocating, I'd be most grateful.

thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Aside from the current economic situation - put yourself in an employer's shoes. What do you bring to the table?

No recruiter will handle a junior person outside his field who requires visa sponsorship. Companies simply do not pay for such candidates.


----------

